# Being fleased



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Cn any1 reccomend a good insurance company to quote me happy.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

i use compare the market


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Age, points, car, ncb? All depends on those.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

29 age ncb 6 years and 115 bhp audi.
Renewal is 610 nicker but other companys want over a grand


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

tones61 said:


> i use compare the market


I used them in the past but not doing anything at present.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Do a comparison search then ring the companies individually for a quote, if the quote they give you is more expensive mention the comparison search price and ask them to beat it.


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow that's loads!! Do you have any claims?
I have a 130 avant and my insurance is only 280! Granted I'm 32 and have a few more years ncb bonus but wow! Get yourself on confused mate. That's where I get my quotes


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Matt- said:


> Wow that's loads!! Do you have any claims?
> I have a 130 avant and my insurance is only 280! Granted I'm 32 and have a few more years ncb bonus but wow! Get yourself on confused mate. That's where I get my quotes


Who is your insurance with mate if you dont mind my asking they may be able to do something for me.

Done the comparison sites.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Do a comparison search then ring the companies individually for a quote, if the quote they give you is more expensive mention the comparison search price and ask them to beat it.


Will give that a go

Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats one good thing living in Shetland because the car insurance is not that bad,I can insure a group 16 car for just under 600 quid not bad for a 22 year old:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Try Sky Insurance, or Adrian Flux.

Both give a discount to car club members :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Compare the market worked for me. Renewal quote was £950 TPFT from LLOYDS tSB, Swift cover via Comp/mrkt.com £241 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Finding Swiftcover hard to beat at the moment.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

You're from Greater Manchester, your insurance is never going to be pleasant. Be grateful you only escape with a £600 bill! You also don't mention what class of use you require, or the mileage? I pay more than that, but I need Class 1 and 20,000 miles.



335dAND110XS said:


> Finding Swiftcover hard to beat at the moment.


I saved all of £30 and wished I hadn't. No reason to complain yet but in the smallprint it states that you don't get your year's NCB if you have to make a glass claim. One of the very, very few insurers to do this.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Your always getting fleased by insurance companies, it's legal theft...

I'm with Admiral, no one else can get near them!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Swiftcover did it for me, 2 individual policies with them were far cheaper than renewing our Admiral Multicar Policy


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Ended up going with my renewal.
Yes im under a stockport post code so its comes under a high risk car crime area.
Thanks for your input anyways


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Swift cover have always been great for me, with them now for two years.

I don't believe they cover performance cars though.


----------

